# Weird chip on beak?



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

This chip seemed to pop up over night. It's not a crack it's more like a flake of beak? I'm not sure how to explain it. If you ever chipped one thin layer off of your finger nail, that's what it looks like.

Is he okay? He doesn't seem to be in pain. I just don't know what caused this or if I need to do something about it. I couldn't find another post about somthing like this. Any advice?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

It is normal, dont worry. The beak has layers that will flake off and regrow again, there are tons of threads asking similar questions if you type " flaking beak" into the search bar.


Since Im bored I searched up a few for you, 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27973&highlight=flaking+beak,
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=24237&highlight=flaking+beak,
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=7530&highlight=flaking+beak


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> It is normal, dont worry. The beak will flake a bit and regrow again, there are tons of threads asking similar questions if you type " flaking beak" into the search bar.


Oh I didn't even search that! I was typing in "chipped beak" or "chipping beak". Good to know it's normal. It's bugging me more than it's bugging my tiel... >.<


----------

